# New Motherboard



## Aleena (Oct 15, 2004)

HEY,
I WANT TO BUY A NEW MOTHER BOARD WITH FASTEST PROCESSOR, MEMORY AND AGP SUPPORT. I HAVE A P4 1.5GHz ON A D845WN MBOARD HAVING 256MB SDRAM. I AM GOING TO CHANGE MY MEMORY TO DDR.
WHICH IS THE SUITABLE MOTHERBOARD FOR ME. I AM NOT GOING TO CHANGE MY PROCESSOR SOON. SO I NEED A MOTHERBOARD WITH BACKWARD COMPATIBILITY ALSO.
I AM LOOKING FOR A MOTHERBOARD WHICH SUPPORTS DDR 533MHz, AGP 8X AND USB 2.0. I ALSO NEEDS ATLEAST 3 PCI SLOTS. PLEASE HELP ME FOR A SELECTION. ALSO TELL ME ABOUT THE COST.


----------



## imgame (Oct 17, 2004)

FIRST of all this wrong place to ask this question always to hardware section to ask these kind of question !

go with some 865 varient  .....it supports even the prescotts ...and some have agp 8x slot .....all of them have usb 2.0 .....but u can't get ddr2 support as of now since they come only with 915 or 925 chipset and they support only LG775 socket processors .....which is not urs!

sorry i can't tell u about the prices


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey, I hav a P4 1.6Ghz proccy with Intel 845wn mobo and 256mb Sd RAM. I wanted to do the same thing but then again decided against it.
I am going to wait for a few months and then go for AMD 64 processor and  motherboard.


----------



## theraven (Oct 17, 2004)

i think rakesh here has the better idea ... id really suggest u do that than just upgrading ur mobo .. just for ram that too
no mobo supports ddr 533 .. .thats cuz ddr 533 DOES NOT EXIST


----------



## darklord (Oct 17, 2004)

> HEY,
> I WANT TO BUY A NEW MOTHER BOARD WITH FASTEST PROCESSOR, MEMORY AND AGP SUPPORT. I HAVE A P4 1.5GHz ON A D845WN MBOARD HAVING 256MB SDRAM. I AM GOING TO CHANGE MY MEMORY TO DDR.
> WHICH IS THE SUITABLE MOTHERBOARD FOR ME. I AM NOT GOING TO CHANGE MY PROCESSOR SOON. SO I NEED A MOTHERBOARD WITH BACKWARD COMPATIBILITY ALSO.
> I AM LOOKING FOR A MOTHERBOARD WHICH SUPPORTS DDR 533MHz, AGP 8X AND USB 2.0. I ALSO NEEDS ATLEAST 3 PCI SLOTS. PLEASE HELP ME FOR A SELECTION. ALSO TELL ME ABOUT THE COST.



Care to mention your budget first?   



> thats cuz ddr 533 DOES NOT EXIST



DDR533 does exist.The think is no chipset officially supports this speed.This RAM is intended for overclockers who bump the FSB high and might encounter an obstackle due to RAM speed limitation.


----------



## theraven (Oct 17, 2004)

it exists ??
as in commercially avaialable ?
i thot those WERE overclocked ones ....
i mean ppl OC it to 533 ... i didnt know u get it in the market ?


----------



## theraven (Oct 17, 2004)

> The think is no chipset officially supports this speed


yeah thats what made me think there is no ddr 533 officially available in the first place ...


----------



## demoninside (Oct 18, 2004)

I guess raven u r wrong  DDR533 does exists,
even not the OC ones but the orignal ones ,
not Commercialy and not in market here in doon, so cann't tell u more about it,
i know coz i have read it somewhere i don't remember now ?
but u can use google it?
search it nd then tell me too? where u find it?


----------



## theraven (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah demon i already agreed i was wrong theres no need to rub it in 
anyways i found somethin on ddr533
yeah no board supports it officially
its ram for overclockers and yeah apparently they exist ( damn i hate being wrong ... guess i need to do more research )
anyways here an overclockin article on a GEIL 533 ram module
they managed it at 280mhz fsb .... so thats 560 in ddr terms ...
*www.ocworkbench.com/2003/geil/pc4200/pc4200-1.htm
i still dun get it tho
they used an asus p4p800s-e and say it supported 533mhz
guess my next stop is the asus site


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 19, 2004)

Go 4 a 865G or 865PE or 875P based mobo. the last one is the performance champ with tons of options like SATA support 4 DDR400, AGP 8x, and all. 865G features onboard GFX which can b  useful if u r not in 3D modelling or Gaming


----------



## tejesh (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey theraven,
DDR2 RAM has speeds starting from 533 MHz!


----------



## theraven (Oct 23, 2004)

tejesh ... dude
i know
but just read the article .... itll clear things out
or look for it on the net


----------

